# KLeine dumme Besserwisser



## mike1992 (7. Oktober 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barra-Barra (7. Oktober 2005)

Scheinst ein echtes Trauma zu haben. 

Naja, aba solche Kinder gibts überall.


----------



## Atropa (7. Oktober 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christian2510 (7. Oktober 2005)

Atropa am 07.10.2005 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD

Hachja, die Uglys ..


----------



## Loosa (7. Oktober 2005)

Wird Zeit, dass ab 18 auch durchgesetzt wird


----------



## Icefighter (7. Oktober 2005)

Loosa am 07.10.2005 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, dass ab 18 auch durchgesetzt wird


1992^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2005)

mike1992 am 07.10.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> Sie kaufen sich Spielezeitschriften, bevorzugt die Scrinfan oder die computabildspile. Und dann lesen sie über ein Spiel, welches man selber besitzt, und ein paar Freunde auch. Bei Bedarf auch über verschiedene Bereiche beim Spielen. Dann diskutiert man angeregt mit Freunden über z.B. Call of Duty, und dann..... ganz grausam.... kommen die kleinen Leute an, werfen ein 'Call of DUty is scheiße'; 'Shooter sind scheiße' oder 'BOAH! SOwas spielt ihr!!!!'. Dann mischen sich diese Leute ein, tun so als ob sie alles über ein Spiel wissen würden, weil sie -lest und staunt- darüber in einer Zeitschrift gelesen haben. Diese Leute nervne mich so furchtbar, immer hört man 'BOAH, DAS SPIEL IS ABA AB 18!!!!!' oder 'Tja, ich bleib bei meinem Adventurespielen'.
> 
> In härteren Fällen fühlen sie sich durch einen Artikel in einer Zeitschrift in eine Fantasywelt (meist WoW) versetzt, dann sagen sie einem, was man denn wäre in dem Spiel, und wie sie selber einen platt mahcen würden. Oder erzählem einen Flüsse davon und merken nicht, dass man nict hinhört.
> ...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (7. Oktober 2005)

1. Hä?
2. Wer sich von anderen erzählen lässt, sein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel sei scheisse, scheint mir irgendwie ein Egoproblem zu haben :o
3. Wer anderen erzählt, ihre Spiele von Heft-CDs seien "erbärmlich", is irgendwie selber ziemlich erbärmlich.
4. Wie bereits erwähnt,  Das triffts irgendwie wirklich am besten^^


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (7. Oktober 2005)




----------



## ich98 (7. Oktober 2005)

fake-plastic-tree am 07.10.2005 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

>



was gabs denn da zu verbessern    

@topic kenn auch so eine Pfeife    , aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich an alles, fast jedenfals


----------



## Bono333 (7. Oktober 2005)

Kennt ihr diese Personen?

Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?

Die melden sich dann in nem Online Forum an, in dem sie dann Threads starten, in denen sie sich einfach über Leute aus ihrem Umfeld auslassen, die einfach nicht so aufs Ballern stehen und einen andren Geschmack haben?
Die stehen dann rum und verachten die andren Kinder, die ihm aber eigentlich nur zuhören, weil sie sich denken, dass es schon recht gemein wäre, den Bub als Außenseiter dastehen zu lassen. Aber der kleine Shooter merkt das ja gar nicht. Der geht heim und verteilt ein paar Headdas in seinem Shooter, damit er verdrängt, dass er eigentlich so n richtiges Arschloch ist.


----------



## Blackout (7. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> 
> Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?
> 
> ...




Oh man richtig geil *lieg immer noch auffem Boden vor lachen*


----------



## Danielovitch (7. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> 
> Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?
> 
> ...


----------



## Raproboter (8. Oktober 2005)

mike1992 am 07.10.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> Sie kaufen sich Spielezeitschriften, bevorzugt die Scrinfan oder die computabildspile. Und dann lesen sie über ein Spiel, blablabla



Get a life, nerd!


----------



## MoeD (8. Oktober 2005)

Raproboter am 08.10.2005 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mike1992 am 07.10.2005 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was anderes fällt mir dazu auch nicht, wenn das Deine Welt ist, mit (lass mich rechnen, 1992...) 13, solltest Du diese mal überdenken. Geh mal raus, spiel nen bißchen Fußball oder so.


----------



## Worrel (8. Oktober 2005)

mike1992 am 07.10.2005 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Genau solche Personen erzählen aufgeregt von ihren neusten Spielen (aus der HeftCD ihrer Zeitschriften), wie toll sie dann sind. Sagt man ihnen, dass sei ein bisschen erbärmlich, da es bei einer Zeitschrift dabei war, verteidigen sie das SPiel sofort.


Furchtbar, sowas: Leute, die eine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch noch vertreten - das sollte man sofort verbieten!

Ausserdem sabotieren diese auch noch die deutsche Wirtschaft, indem sie keine neuen Spiele für 40 € kaufen - sofort aufhängen, das Pack !!

Ach ja, fast vergessen:


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> 
> Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?
> 
> ...



Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Atropa (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung


Ich vermisse den Ironie-Tag.


----------



## Bono333 (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mh. Da du ja schon zu meiner aktiven Zeit am Schleimen warst, dass ich dir meine Stimme bei der CC Wahl gebe, habe ich eigentlich gedacht, du wüsstest, in welchem Bereich ich aktiv war - vorwiegend im Rollenspiel-Forum, um deine Erinnerungen aufzufrischen.

Aber was tut man nicht alles, um sich bei andren zu profilieren, nicht wahr, Schleimscheißer_Man.


Ach, bevor ichs vergesse: Ich weiß zwar nicht, obs hier seit meinem Weggang so anders geworden ist. Aber vor allem COs wie du sollten andre nicht so offen als Arschloch bezeichnen, du dummer Wichser. (Nehme ich mir mal raus, auf deine Beleidigung zurückzubeleidigen *g*)


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung



lol
Du schnallst wieder gar nix, wa?

@Threadersteller: Du bist mein Meister! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> 
> Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?
> 
> ...



Rofl
Bono ich will ein Kind von dir


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2005)

Rinderteufel am 08.10.2005 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 08.10.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh. Da du ja schon zu meiner aktiven Zeit am Schleimen warst, dass ich dir meine Stimme bei der CC Wahl gebe, habe ich eigentlich gedacht, du wüsstest, in welchem Bereich ich aktiv war - vorwiegend im Rollenspiel-Forum, um deine Erinnerungen aufzufrischen.
> 
> Aber was tut man nicht alles, um sich bei andren zu profilieren, nicht wahr, Schleimscheißer_Man.
> 
> ...



Ach Bono, so kennen wir dich doch schon von früher. Ständig am provozieren und lästern. Ich dich als Arschloch beschimpfen? Ganz sicher nicht, denn im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß ich mich zu benehmen und respektiere jeden hier. Du dagegen lässt ständig dein Ego raushängen und trittst mit einer Arroganz auf, die kaum zu überbieten ist. Du bist doch schon lange so abgehoben, dass Du überhaupt nichts mehr mitbekommst und hier jeden niedermachst. 
Aber nun gut, eigentlich ist jedes Wort dazu zu schade, was ich hier schreibe, du verstehst es sowieso nicht und wirst eh immer weiter provozieren, weil Du ja immer dein Ego raushängen lassen musst.
Und zum Thema schleimen: Ich bin nicht hier, um mich irgendwo einzuschleimen, sondern weil ich die Leute hier wirklich mag. Die Leute die mich wirklich hier kennen, wissen auch wie ich bin.  Du solltest mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten, die übrigens stark gegen die Netiquette verstößt.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow, mach dich nicht lächerlich - alle anderen hams doch auch kapiert...


----------



## Atropa (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> denn im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß ich mich zu benehmen und respektiere jeden hier.



*hust*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung



Du hast den Stein ins rollen gebracht, und niemand anderes - nur mal so zur erinnerung.


----------



## Bono333 (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dich als Arschloch beschimpfen? Ganz sicher nicht, denn im Gegensatz zu Dir weiß ich mich zu benehmen und respektiere jeden hier.





			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das kann ich unkommentiert so stehen lassen. Die Lächerlichkeit, die du mit deinem Post rüberbringst, sollte auch so ganz gut rüberkommen.



> Du dagegen lässt ständig dein Ego raushängen und trittst mit einer Arroganz auf, die kaum zu überbieten ist. Du bist doch schon lange so abgehoben, dass Du überhaupt nichts mehr mitbekommst und hier jeden niedermachst.


Jeden? Bezweifle ich. Lediglich Leute, die mir einfach zuwider sind, bekommen meine Schippe Arroganz ab. Dass du zu den Leuten gehörst und dir das nicht passt - daran kann ich nichts ändern. Deine Art ist einfach unausstehlich.




> Aber nun gut, eigentlich ist jedes Wort dazu zu schade, was ich hier schreibe, du verstehst es sowieso nicht und wirst eh immer weiter provozieren, weil Du ja immer dein Ego raushängen lassen musst.
> Und zum Thema schleimen: Ich bin nicht hier, um mich irgendwo einzuschleimen, sondern weil ich die Leute hier wirklich mag. Die Leute die mich wirklich hier kennen, wissen auch wie ich bin. Und vor dir brauch ich mich ganz sicher für gar nichts rechtfertigen. Du dagegen solltest mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten, die übrigens stark gegen die Netiquette verstößt.


Moment mal. Du willst mir hiermit sagen, dass du mich beleidigen darfst, ich dich aber nicht? Geben dir deine 2 Sterne also das Recht, hier jeden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen und auf die niveaumäßig gleichgestellten Konter auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen?
*LOL*


Im Übrigen solltest du mir eine Verwarnung per OMail schicken und mich in den Beobachtungsthread mit Link zu meinem Vergehenspost eintragen.
Oder wieso ist das denn bei einem "starken Verstoß gegen die Netiquette" noch nicht passiert?


Ein Fehlverhalten eines Mods, wie ich es auf pcgames.de selten sehe.


Armselig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden? Bezweifle ich. Lediglich Leute, die mir einfach zuwider sind, bekommen meine Schippe Arroganz ab. Dass du zu den Leuten gehörst und dir das nicht passt - daran kann ich nichts ändern. Deine Art ist einfach unausstehlich.



Die Leute die dir zuwider sind? Das sind dann wohl 98% der User hier für Dich.



> Moment mal. Du willst mir hiermit sagen, dass du mich beleidigen darfst, ich dich aber nicht? Geben dir deine 2 Sterne also das Recht, hier jeden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen und auf die niveaumäßig gleichgestellten Konter auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen?
> *LOL*


Ah Lügen kannst du auch noch wie gedruckt, sehr interessant.



> Im Übrigen solltest du mir eine Verwarnung per OMail schicken und mich in den Beobachtungsthread mit Link zu meinem Vergehenspost eintragen.
> Oder wieso ist das denn bei einem "starken Verstoß gegen die Netiquette" noch nicht passiert?



Das brauch ich nicht, denn hiermit bist du verwarnt. Und noch so eine Provokation oder Beleidigung von dir und dein Account ist weg.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Dumbi (8. Oktober 2005)

Jo, chillt euch mal 'n bisschen, Leute.  
Muss denn unbedingt solch ein Wind um die Sache gemacht werden?  

Und:


			
				Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal. Du willst mir hiermit sagen, dass du mich beleidigen darfst, ich dich aber nicht? Geben dir deine 2 Sterne also das Recht, hier jeden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen und auf die niveaumäßig gleichgestellten Konter auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen?


*Niveaumäßig gleichgestellt?*

Ist das hier


			
				Bono333 am 08.10.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vor allem COs wie du sollten andre nicht so offen als Arschloch bezeichnen, du dummer Wichser.


etwa "niveaumäßig gleichgestellt" mit


			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung


?
Bestimmt nicht... 

Also vergesst die Sache einfach...


----------



## Bono333 (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst das ja beurteilen. Ach, versuche bitte nicht "Du, Dir, Dich" als "Respektsbekundung" großzuschreiben, wenn du das nicht permanent durchziehen kannst. Wirkt leicht lächerlich.




> > Moment mal. Du willst mir hiermit sagen, dass du mich beleidigen darfst, ich dich aber nicht? Geben dir deine 2 Sterne also das Recht, hier jeden als Arschloch zu bezeichnen und auf die niveaumäßig gleichgestellten Konter auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen?
> > *LOL*
> 
> 
> Ah Lügen kannst du auch noch wie gedruckt, sehr interessant.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob du etwas langsam bist oder bei dir irgendwas nicht so ganz in Ordnung ist. Aber wo genau siehst du da denn bitte eine Lüge? Ich kann lesen, ich kann verstehen. Womöglich hast du es gar nicht beleidigend gemeint, wolltest aber einfach auch nur posten, damit du ein paar Buchstaben aneinander reihen kannst.




> > Im Übrigen solltest du mir eine Verwarnung per OMail schicken und mich in den Beobachtungsthread mit Link zu meinem Vergehenspost eintragen.
> > Oder wieso ist das denn bei einem "starken Verstoß gegen die Netiquette" noch nicht passiert?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, ich habe hiermit oben genug verwarnt. Wenn du mich für Posts, die dir einfach zuwider laufen und stets als Reaktion auf deinen Schwachfug, sowie auf gleichem, persönlich beleidigendem Niveau waren, sperrst, werd ich mir das nicht bieten lassen.


Hiermit fordere ich dich auf, mich für mein Verhalten zu sperren. Das Präzedenzurteil für deine weitere Karriere auf pcgames.de solltest du somit auch selbst fällen. Also tu, wie du magst. 




Edit: @dumbi: Bitte zitiere auch relevante Textstellen von Mit-Sternies. Als guter Sternträger solltest du neutral sein.


----------



## Zugluft (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Armselig.



-Wort, das man sich hätte sparen können, da es nur zur Provokation dient-


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst das ja beurteilen. Ach, versuche bitte nicht "Du, Dir, Dich" als "Respektsbekundung" großzuschreiben, wenn du das nicht permanent durchziehen kannst. Wirkt leicht lächerlich.


Seit wann bestimmst Du hier wie eine Person zu schreiben hat? Das einzige was hier lächerlich wirkt, ist deine Art, dass du anderen irgendwas aufzwingen willst. Jeder hat nun mal seine Art zu schreiben.


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob du etwas langsam bist oder bei dir irgendwas nicht so ganz in Ordnung ist. Aber wo genau siehst du da denn bitte eine Lüge? Ich kann lesen, ich kann verstehen. Womöglich hast du es gar nicht beleidigend gemeint, wolltest aber einfach auch nur posten, damit du ein paar Buchstaben aneinander reihen kannst.



Der Lüge bezichtige ich dich, da du hier in den Raum stellst, ich hätte Dich als "Arschloch" bezeichnet, dabei hab ich dieses Wort in keinerlei meiner Postings verwendet.

Und jetzt ist's mal gut mit dem Thema und bitte wieder on-topic postings!

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Christian2510 (8. Oktober 2005)

*als Schaulustiger mal dazu stell*

(PS: Wirklich hohes Niveau hier (keine Ironie). Derartige verbale 
Auseinandersetzungen von zwei doch überdurchschnittlich intelligenten Usern
hier im Forum habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen .. ("Weiter so!")


----------



## m-a-x (8. Oktober 2005)

gleich werfen sie mit den Rasseln nacheinander...*freu*


----------



## Katzan-666 (8. Oktober 2005)

Christian2510 am 08.10.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *als Schaulustiger mal dazu stell*
> 
> (PS: Wirklich hohes Niveau hier (keine Ironie). Derartige verbale
> Auseinandersetzungen von zwei doch überdurchschnittlich intelligenten Usern
> hier im Forum habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen .. ("Weiter so!")



wie heisst es so schön?


			
				Werauchimmer schrieb:
			
		

> Arguing over the Net is like competing in the special olympics. Even if you win you're still a retard



ich will jetzt hier niemanden als "retard" bezeichnen sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass dies an sich eine bereits unentschiedene schlacht ist aus der vermutlich kein Sieger hervorgehen wird (ausser zb. RR kriegt das mit, bevorzugt den einen und veranlasst eine Degradierung oder was auch immer)


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lüge bezichtige ich dich, da du hier in den Raum stellst, ich hätte Dich als "Arschloch" bezeichnet, dabei hab ich dieses Wort in keinerlei meiner Postings verwendet.


Oh man... man muss nicht alles wortwörtlich schreiben, es gibt auch indirekte Wege... auch das haben scheinbar fast alle außer dir kapiert :o Und jemandem mit ner Sperre drohen, nur weil er dir da Paroli bietet, is ja wohl ein ganz schlechter Witz. Ich hatte vorhin ja noch versucht dich zu warnen, aber jetzt isses wohl zu spät


----------



## Bono333 (8. Oktober 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lüge bezichtige ich dich, da du hier in den Raum stellst, ich hätte Dich als "Arschloch" bezeichnet, dabei hab ich dieses Wort in keinerlei meiner Postings verwendet.


Du unterstellst mir mit deinem Post, ich würde meine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen. Was das heißt, weiß wohl jeder, der hier schon 2 Tage liest.
Natürlich benutzt du das Wort nicht. Aber um zu beleidigen, muss man nicht unbedingt die Beleidigung aussprechen



> Und jetzt ist's mal gut mit dem Thema und bitte wieder on-topic postings!


Sorry, aber ich lasse mir in einer Diskussion mit dir nicht von dir das Wort nehmen. Dein Versuch ist auch ziemlich kläglich und zeigt wohl, dass du langsam in der Ecke stehst, wenn ich das mal so deuten darf.
Deine Verwarnung "übersehe" ich mal gütigerweise. Hoffentlich leistest du dir solche Aussetzer in Zukunft nicht mehr.





> (PS: Wirklich hohes Niveau hier (keine Ironie). Derartige verbale
> Auseinandersetzungen von zwei doch überdurchschnittlich intelligenten Usern
> hier im Forum habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen .. ("Weiter so!")


Atropa und Rindi geben ihr bestes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2005)

Bono333 am 08.10.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Du unterstellst mir mit deinem Post, ich würde meine eigenen Erfahrungen einbringen. Was das heißt, weiß wohl jeder, der hier schon 2 Tage liest.
> Natürlich benutzt du das Wort nicht. Aber um zu beleidigen, muss man nicht unbedingt die Beleidigung aussprechen



Nein, genau das wollte ich dir damit nicht unterstellen. Sondern imo war dieses Posting von Dir doch wieder nur verfasst worden, um die User hier zu provozieren. Genau das fällt mir hier im Forum ständig von dir auf und deshalb ist mir die Hutschnur hochgegangen. Irgendwann sollte es auch mal ein Ende haben mit derartigen Provokationen.



> Sorry, aber ich lasse mir in einer Diskussion mit dir nicht von dir das Wort nehmen. Dein Versuch ist auch ziemlich kläglich und zeigt wohl, dass du langsam in der Ecke stehst, wenn ich das mal so deuten darf.
> Deine Verwarnung "übersehe" ich mal gütigerweise. Hoffentlich leistest du dir solche Aussetzer in Zukunft nicht mehr.


Das war weder Aussetzer, noch Spass, sondern ernst. Du sollst einfach deine Provokationen und Lästereien hier lassen, dann werden wir auch in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr miteinander haben. Darum geht's mir und nicht um irgendwelche verletzte Eitelkeiten.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Onkel_B (8. Oktober 2005)

Persönliche Kämpfe bitte Per Omail => Am Thema vorbeigeschossen => Keine Bemerkungen mehr zum Thema => schließungs würdig => Beschwerden wie immer an mich per Omail


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. Oktober 2005)

Muahaha
Sternträger-Bashing  
*Popcorn hol*

Also... Versuchen wir mal, die Diskussion etwas zu erleichtern, da einige offenbar Probleme haben, den eigentlichen Tenor eines Postings zu erkennen. 

Fangen wir mit diesem schönen Text an:


			
				Bono333 am 07.10.2005 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr diese Personen?
> 
> Keine 15 Jahre alt, aber nur am Shooter spielen? Die denken dann immer, sie wären die coolsten, weil sie ihre Aggressionen abbauen, indem sie derbe Headdas verteilen und auf den Servern die andren beschimpfen, weil die einfach alle Hurensöhne und Mutterficker sind?
> 
> ...



Jeder, aber wirklich JEDER außer dir, Shadow_Man, hat erkannt, dass es sich hier um I-R-O-N-I-E handelt. Ironie!
Das bedeutet also, dass Bono mithilfe dieses Textes versucht (und es gelingt imho ganz ausgezeichnet^^), den Threadersteller zu verspotten. Bono hat den Text des Threaderstellers als Vorlage genommen und seinen Text geschrieben, indem er sich auf die selbe Weise wie der Threadersteller über eben diesen Theradersteller lustig macht. Der Text klingt, als würde er von einem Riesenarschloch geschrieben, dass andere Meinungen als die seine nicht zulässt. Damit soll eben das arrogante Verhalten des Threaderstellers veräppelt werden.
So... 

Und hiermit:


			
				Shadow_Man am 08.10.2005 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da spricht wohl jemand aus eigener Erfahrung


zeigst du eben, dass du die Ironie überhaupt nicht kapiert hast. Bono hat doch nur den Theradersteller verarscht, das war keineswegs seine Sicht.
Und da Bono in dem Ironietext ein Arschlochverhalten an den Tag gelegt hat, um eben jenes Verhalten des Threaderstellers (wie heißt der überhaupt?^^ k, mike1992^^) zu persiflieren.
Und du unterstellst Bono unterschwellig (eigentlich isses nich mal wirklich unterschwellig), dass dies Bono's wirkliche Sicht ist und er eben so ein Arschloch ist.

In der Folge schießt du argumentativ völlig an Bono vorbei, weil der um die Ironie weiß und dir dementsprechend unterstellt, dass du ihn als Arschloch bezeichnest.
Daher machst du dich auch ziemlich lächerlich, wenn du Bono hier mit Sperrung androhst.^^ Letztendlich drohst du ihm mit Sperrung, weil du argumentativ unterlegen bist, weil du den Text nicht kapiert hast. 

So, dann bedank ich mich mal bei Onkelülü  Aber zu deinem Pech war ich schon am Tippen, als du den Thread hier dicht gemacht hast. :>
Jetzt muss ich doch Fussball gucken. Das hier wär echt cooler gewesen. 

Hmm... Verschieb ich den jetzt in die Hall of Fame? *grübel*


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2005)

Rinderteufel am 08.10.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet also, dass Bono mithilfe dieses Textes versucht (und es gelingt imho ganz ausgezeichnet^^), den Threadersteller zu verspotten. Bono hat den Text des Threaderstellers als Vorlage genommen und seinen Text geschrieben, indem er sich auf die selbe Weise wie der Threadersteller über eben diesen Theradersteller lustig macht. Der Text klingt, als würde er von einem Riesenarschloch geschrieben, dass andere Meinungen als die seine nicht zulässt. Damit soll eben das arrogante Verhalten des Threaderstellers veräppelt werden.
> So...



Mal sehen wann er dafür die Lizenzgebühren überweist  *Copyright darauf hab*


----------

